# Tired of Fake Breasts



## roland (16 February 2010)

Hey, I like the female form as much as most other guys here, but having Haley all over morning TV just had me shaking my head.



> Grace before pace as Haley Bracken steals show with 'nude' dress
> By Katherine Firkin From: Herald Sun February 16, 2010 9:24AM 7 commentsIncrease Text Size Decrease Text Size Print Email Share Add to Digg Add to del.icio.us Add to Facebook Add to Kwoff Add to Myspace Add to Newsvine What are these?
> Haley Bracken designed her daring dress herself / Getty Images Source: Getty Images
> Revealing dress turns heads
> ...




Source: http://www.news.com.au/national/gra...-with-nude-dress/story-e6frfkvr-1225830705811

In my eyes her breasts look terrible - just hard bags of silicon. 

Good on you Australian Media, what a great message to be sending to young Australian girls


----------



## cuttlefish (16 February 2010)

I agree roland, they look terrible, but feel free to post more examples to help prove the point ...


----------



## springhill (16 February 2010)

Yep, there used to be some class and decorum about the way female partners used to dress for these events (not for many years now), now it seems to be who can show up looking the most like a cheap hooker.
She looks wrong on so many levels. Sad.


----------



## DocK (16 February 2010)

I've often wondered what these women are going to look like when they're 60 or 70 - will their boobs age with them? - or will they still have firm, pert fakies on older bodies


----------



## roland (16 February 2010)

> Bracken designed the daring frock, which she also plans to wear in the Mrs World Australia and Mrs Globe Australia competitions this year.





"Mrs World Australia" you have to be joking? Dow Corning must be loving this!


----------



## Bushman (16 February 2010)

The main issue for me is Nathan Bracken's hairstyle. When is someone going to tap him on the shoulder and say 'wavey golden locks look mincey on a bloke'? Please someone shave that fellas head!


----------



## roland (16 February 2010)

See, they do actually serve a purpose:



> Elena Marinova, 24, from Sofia, was involved in a full frontal crash with another car in the northern city of Ruse. In the accident both cars were written off and the other driver was badly injured but Marinova managed to escape serious injury.
> A police expert explained that the 40DD silicone implants absorbed the impact of the crash.
> 
> “They worked just like airbags – protecting the victim’s ribs and vital organs from damage”.




http://www.thaimed.us/breast-implant-boob-job-saved-life/2008/02/28/


----------



## Agentm (16 February 2010)

hmmmmmm

its like saying i dont tire of a cold beer or dont tire of a good drop of grange

sorry.. cant help here, cant agree at all


----------



## Mr J (16 February 2010)

> its like saying i dont tire of a cold beer or dont tire of a good drop of grange




The breasts don't flow with her frame, and I think it's a poor dress for the occasion. Neither of those would stop me from having a good time though.


----------



## Calliope (16 February 2010)

springhill said:


> Yep, there used to be some class and decorum about the way female partners used to dress for these events (not for many years now), now it seems to be who can show up looking the most like a cheap hooker.
> She looks wrong on so many levels. Sad.




Come back sheik Hilali. You have been vindicated.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 February 2010)

Can we please keep this thread G-rated?

Lets not post photos that may offend others.

Any images deemed to be inappropriate will be removed.


----------

